# Keyboard symbol replacement



## BobJam (Jan 10, 2005)

Just a quick one here, 'cause I already posted something about this at:
*http://forums.techguy.org/hardware/647555-solved-keyboard-lettering-quesion.html*​If you're keyboard lettering *ON A LAPTOP *is getting worn you can get stencils/overlays/sticky replacement letters at: *http://www.datacal.com/alpha-replacement-overlays.htm*​I say "*ON A LAPTOP*" because an entire replacement keyboard *FOR A DESKTOP *can be gotten for close to the price of the overlays.

So, for a desktop, you can probably just get a new keyboard.  But if you're reluctant to crack the case on a laptop (like I am) and replace the keyboard, those DataCal overlays work nicely.

For the full story, see that thread I linked to above.


----------

